

 New Dyslexia Documentary Explains Entrepreneur Link - petethomas
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/running_small_business/archives/2011/05/journey_into_dyslexia.html

======
tokenadult
The underlying "study" is chock full of design flaws and interpretation
weaknesses mentioned in Peter Norvig's article about how to spot problems with
research studies.

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

I would look for MUCH more replication of this finding across other data sets
before supposing that there is any advantage to dyslexia. (P.S., the incidence
rate for dyslexia in the general population reported in the thought-provoking
submitted article is just one of several reasons I'm doubtful about the
factual claims in the article.)

